# Clear Coat for Cellulose



## captainwilkie (Aug 22, 2015)

I am hoping that someone with more experience than me can help with this one. 
I have sprayed my classic car with 8 coats cellulose and I had a problem with a cloudy/mottled finish after the flatting process, which I could not remove with compounding and polishing. I will put an extra water trap in the system and then I am going to re-flat the paint and put 2 more coats on to cover the problem. 

I am considering putting a clear coat on of U-Pol 1k acrylic, so I will be flatting the clear coat and not the colour, it also gives it some uv protection etc. 

I know that Acrylic clear will go onto cellulose, I have seen it done, and Jawel Paints even sell a kit which includes both. 

My question is this: 

Do I apply the clear coat like a normal clear over base system, ie apply the clear just after the colour base coat has flashed off. Or as this is cellulose, do I need to wait until the colour has 'cured' for a few weeks and flat it before applying the clear. 

I have looked on the U-pol website but cannot find a ********** answer. Their data sheet says you apply the clear withing 1hr of applying any solvent base coats, but I am not sure if this applies to normal cellulose colour. 

If anyone has experience of doing this, I would be interested to hear your thoughts.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

1k clear isnt great , i would flat it smooth and bang on some colour if it was me


----------



## rich9 (Jan 28, 2014)

I wouldn't bother with the clear as it's no better than cellulose, assuming the cellulose is decent not some cheap rubbish. Jawel do sell some that isn't great...

Are you using high gloss thinner (about £10/litre) or standard thinner?

Was the spraying done with rain imminent?


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Don't us clear coat just leave paint for a few weeks then T cut


----------

